
JPEG, GIF, PNG OR SVG – Which Should You Use? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/sarah_chima/jpeg-gif-png-or-svg---which-should-i-use-1o8o
======
ChrisGranger
The article claims that PNG can't be animated, but there _is_ an animated PNG
format.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/APNG](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/APNG)

I'm not sure where browser support stands today, however.

